# line breeding question



## poorboys (Sep 28, 2011)

I know being in the business for some years I ought to know this answer but I keep thinking about it, cause how it would look on paperwork, I had a buck that gave me a nice doe she is two years old, I sold that buck this year, but kept one of his bucklings for a herd sire, different mother than the 2 year old doe, can I bred these two togather??? or is that inbreeding?? the babies from this breeding will be sold, and they are both registered, does that matter>?  HELP get my brain working again!! thanks  Still can't get the other boy going, that I wrote about on a different thread.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 28, 2011)

I would do a half-brother, half-sister breeding if I had no other options AND if both are really nice goats / have qualities you want to see repeated.  Just remember you are doubling the chances for any flaws their sire had appearing in their offspring.

Is it Doodle's boy that's not 'growing up'?  Hopefully he just needs more time.


----------



## poorboys (Sep 29, 2011)

yep, its thunderbolt, doodles boy,  He sure is nice looking and he has interest in the younger girls, I think the bigger ones are a bit intimadating to him  what about the paperwork??


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 29, 2011)

What about it?  It'll just have the same sire listed for both.  Won't be the 1st time....

Doodle's 1st breeding, many years ago, was to Hurricane, her 1/2 bro (same sire) and the paperwork came back fine....

You can go here:  http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigree.aspx
enter the sire and dams reg #'s and it'll spit out what the pedigree will look like, and you can even see the % line breeding, etc.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 29, 2011)

OK, since I was there....here's what I got w/ Ellie, the little girl I got from you, I bred her to a friend's buck, who's Chaos' son...

Notice that SDD and DDD are the same - 

Planned Breeding - 2.32% Inbred
Top 10 Contributors to Inbreeding 
Registered Name Reg # % 
RW BREAK FOR SMOOTHIE N001303460 0.40 
STARCROSST DENICES DESSAREE N001295620 0.39 
HALLCIENDA FROSTY MARVIN N000181594 0.28 
KISMET MARVINS SMOOTH OPERATOR N000711303 0.24 
GINGER'S-GLORY ADAM DENICE N000963418 0.10 
WHITE-CREEK'S EMERALDS HOLTON N001084480 0.10 
2M LILLY OF THE VALLEY N001136086 0.10 
AMBERWOOD VIKING'S HERO N000561590 0.09 
KISMET HERO'S NUTMEG N000586239 0.05 
HALLCIENDA NOEL N000175998 0.04 


SSS : AMBERWOOD VIKING'S HERO 

SS : CHATEAU BRIANT'S HERO CONQUEST 

SSD : CHATEAU BRIANT'S GLORIANE 

S : J2K CAPRAIO CONQUEST OF CHAOS 

SDS : KISMET SINATRA 

SD : J2K CAPRAIO CHATTANOOGIE 

SDD : J2K ZOE'S COPPER 

ROLL FARMS MANDRAKE 

DSS : PRUITTVILLE'S LEGEND 

DS : PRUITTVILLE'S L&N DREAM WEAVER 

DSD : PRUITTVILLE'S NANTUCKET 

D : RW - RF BELLE'S DREAM 

DDS : RW BREAK FOR SMOOTHIE 

DD : RW DESS-A-BELLE 

DDD : STARCROSST DENICES DESSAREE 





SSS : JESTA FARM TIME TO STRIKE 

SS : JESTA FARM SHOW TIME CEDRIC 

SSD : JESTA FARM SUN SHOW 

S : RW WISHBONE 

SDS : RW BREAK FOR SMOOTHIE 

SD : RW SMOOTHIE'S DAISY 

SDD : STARCROSST DENICES DESSAREE 

POOR BOYS FARM ELLIES BIGDREAM 

DSS :  

DS :  

DSD :  

D :  

DDS :  

DD :  

DDD :  


This is really, really cool stuff.  I used to own a buck (Doodle's Dad) who was out of that Lilly of the Valley...Frosty Marvin was one famous old Nubian boy...just all kinds of neat info playing w/ this site...


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 29, 2011)

Here's the closest line breeding I'll be doing any time soon, since Chaos isn't related to any of my does but this one...

Planned Breeding - 9.26% Inbred
Top 10 Contributors to Inbreeding 
Registered Name Reg # % 
J2K CAPRAIO CHATTANOOGIE N001333549 3.22 
KISMET SINATRA N001297078 0.87 
J2K ZOE'S COPPER N001260267 0.81 
HALLCIENDA FROSTY MARVIN N000181594 0.79 
AMBERWOOD VIKING'S HERO N000561590 0.58 
KISMET MARVINS SMOOTH OPERATOR N000711303 0.45 
KISMET DANDY SHEENAY N000912165 0.21 
KISMET KUDOS MR. DEBONAIRE N001118781 0.20 
LITTLE-BIC'S ZOE N001199187 0.20 
CAPREA FARMSTEAD PC CINN-A-BUN N001189388 0.20 


SSS : WEE 3 R VIKING SUN 

SS : AMBERWOOD VIKING'S HERO 

SSD : AMBERWOOD'S FROSTY VALENTINE 

S : CHATEAU BRIANT'S HERO CONQUEST 

SDS : KISMET MARVINS SMOOTH OPERATOR 

SD : CHATEAU BRIANT'S GLORIANE 

SDD : CHATEAU*BRIANT'S GAYLEEN 

J2K CAPRAIO CONQUEST OF CHAOS 

DSS : KISMET KUDOS MR. DEBONAIRE 

DS : KISMET SINATRA 

DSD : KISMET DANDY SHEENAY 

D : J2K CAPRAIO CHATTANOOGIE 

DDS : LITTLE-BIC'S ZOE 

DD : J2K ZOE'S COPPER 

DDD : CAPREA FARMSTEAD PC CINN-A-BUN 





SSS : M'S SAGEBRUSH KLASSIC ROCK 

SS : 4B KID ROCK 

SSD : 4B COOL TYLER TOO 

S : J2K CAPRAIO CHAT'S ROCK-IT-MAN 

SDS : KISMET SINATRA 

SD : J2K CAPRAIO CHATTANOOGIE 

SDD : J2K ZOE'S COPPER 

COUNTRY-CHARM ROCK'S BAMBI 

DSS : WINGWOOD FARM TY ZAPATA 

DS : JACOBS PRIDE ZA WBABS GAME ON 

DSD : JACOBS PRIDE WANA B A BIG STAR 

D : COUNTRY-CHARM GO RUMOR 

DDS : 4B SUPREME CELEBRITY 

DD : COUNTRY-CHARM CELEB'S RISQUE 

DDD : COUNTRY-CHARM VAL'S SCANDAL 


BTW - When I put in Ellie's info, one of the names that dropped down was "Sparkling Wiggles"...do you have a doe named that???


----------



## poorboys (Sep 29, 2011)

did have, I sold her 2 years ago and the guy did'nt want the papers, she was american register, I think I will do some checking, I have some pedigree papers on some of my does, and bucks. thanks for showing me that, it's pretty interesting that some names keep showing up, I have some of those on my paperwork.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 29, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> You can go here:  http://www.adgagenetics.org/PlannedPedigree.aspx
> enter the sire and dams reg #'s and it'll spit out what the pedigree will look like, and you can even see the % line breeding, etc.


Do you know if the AGS has something like that?? I would love to use something that for my planned breedings for next year!


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't know anything about AGS...I suppose you'd have to go to their site.


----------



## poorboys (Sep 29, 2011)

THANKS FOR THAT INFO, ON ONE I WOULD HAVE 13.92% INBRED, ANOTHER 1.49% INBRED AND THE THIRD 4.69% INBRED, SO MAYBE I'LL BE ALRIGHT?


----------



## rascal (Sep 29, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Do you know if the AGS has something like that?? I would love to use something that for my planned breedings for next year!


Nope


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 29, 2011)

Like I said - as long as neither has a huge defect, I don't see anything wrong w/ it.  It just increases the likelihood of any 'bad' things showing up.  
But doubles the chance of good stuff.

Sort of.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 29, 2011)

One buck(Stonewall's Raising Arizona) shows up in my herd sire's lineage 5 times... is this good or bad? LOL and this same buck is in the lineage of the two new doelings we bought...


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm guessing Stonewall's Raising Arizona is/was a pretty special boy! 

I think if they are all nice animals go for it. The kids produced will most likely have a lower inbreeding % than your buck has unless they share a lot of common ancestors.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 30, 2011)

RareBreedFancier said:
			
		

> I'm guessing Stonewall's Raising Arizona is/was a pretty special boy!
> 
> I think if they are all nice animals go for it. The kids produced will most likely have a lower inbreeding % than your buck has unless they share a lot of common ancestors.


Now I am second guessing myself, it is either Stonewall's Raising Arizona  or his son Stonewall's Apocalypse Now that shows up in both of my new girls' pedigrees... but it is about 3-5 generations back... so either way, it sounds like good news!  I really am loving the udders in their lines... not to mention the colors


----------

